# [x11/graphics] Kompilacja ati-drivers 8.32.5 - kernel 2.6.20

## Superbeer

Witam

Czy komuś udało się zainstalować ati-drivers 8.32.5 na jądrze 2.6.20? Z tego co wyczytałem wynika, że na skutek usunięcia z jądra pewnych elementów (chodzi o funkcję syscall do której są odwołania w kodzie ati a której ze względów bezpieczeństwa nie ma już w najnowszym jądrze 2.6.20) dotychczasowe sterowniki do kart ATI (nie tylko wersje stabilne ale nawet 8.35.5) nie mogą się skompilować.

Ponoć wersja niestabilna 8.35.5 działa ja tego jednak nie sprawdzałem.

Sprawdziłem natomiast sprawę opcji jądra która ponoć miała umożliwić poprawną kompilację - to nie działa.

Chodzi o wyłączenie Paravirutalization support  w Processor types and features --->.

Co inni piszą o tym

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-554736-highlight-ati+drivers.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-554065-highlight-drm.html

----------

## Johnny_Bit

mam ten kernel i mam ati-drivers 8.35.5 i działa mi pięknie.

----------

## Superbeer

Na jakim sprzęcie masz to uruchomione i jak kompilowałeś?

----------

## YahooPL

Przyłączam się do pytania mam ati x200 (zintegrowane) nei mogę ustawić tego badziewia żeby działało z berylem

----------

## m1k0

beryl pójdzie pod sterownikami OpenSource do kości R300.

Poczytaj na sieci szerzej o tym znanym problemie ATi

----------

## c0oba

Tak, tylko ze chipsety do R300 maja afair radeony do 9500. Nowsze czyli 9600/700/800 i xcoś są skazane na fglrxa.

----------

## Superbeer

Mam ATI Radeon 9550, czyli R350, więc muszę używać sterowników producenta czyli fglrx.

----------

## AcidWeb

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Tak, tylko ze chipsety do R300 maja afair radeony do 9500. Nowsze czyli 9600/700/800 i xcoś są skazane na fglrxa.

 

Ja mam X700 (RV410) i ładnie mi działają stery open-source. Widać że jeszcze nie są skończone ale chodzą stabilnie. Beryl mi śmiga.

----------

## mbar

 *Superbeer wrote:*   

> Mam ATI Radeon 9550, czyli R350, więc muszę używać sterowników producenta czyli fglrx.

 

Bzdura, sterowniki r300 działają na pewno dla wszystkich kart aż do X850. Seria X1000 chyba nadal nie jest obsługiwana.

----------

## Superbeer

Przepraszam, źle się wyraziłem. Oczywiście, że nie muszę używać sterowników zamkniętych ale te drugie nie wspierają technologii 3D więc siłą rzeczy...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

E...

ati-drivers 8.35.5:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5  USE="qt3 -acpi" 0 kB
```

kernel-2.6.20:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB
```

Tak baj de łej, to otwarte sterowniki, które są wyłączone standardowo (chyba, nie wiem jak teraz) mają obsługę 3D i to podobno w miarę dobrą. Mam Radeona 9800 Pro i mi śmigały, ale wróciłem do ati-drivrs przez mój monitor który tylko na ati-drivers dało się rozjaśnić do widzianego poziomu.

----------

